# Hilfe bei Planung (Inspirationen) Alpenx



## hobbybiker79 (12. September 2022)

Hallo!
Plane bzw. versuche gerade was zusammenzustellen für nächstes Jahr.
Der Plan ist, Start in St.Anton .
Erster  Tag über Heilbronner Hütte,  Zeinisjoch, Galtür, Ischgl  Flimjoch Greitspitze übern SchmugglerTrail zur Heidelberger Hütte.
Zweiter Tag übern Fimberpass nach Scoul und dann hört es auf.
Über S-Charl und Costainas kennen wir schon nach Lü. (Albrecht - Route)
Uina nein zu viel Höhenangst.
Mein Gedanke war, weiter nach Westen über Lavin und Susch übern Ofenpass Buffalora, Jufplaun und Alpe del Gallo nach Livigno.
Wobei hier es warscheinlich besser wäre über AlpeAstra und dann in das Stück zum Einstieg Buffalora hochzufahren. und über den Gallo Trail zum Lago di san Ciacomo hinfahren. 
Oder über S-Chanf über den ChaschaunaPass nach Livigno.
Val Mora kennen wir schon genauso wie vom Stilfser Joch den Umbrailtrail (sind damals weiter übern Trela nach Livigno). 
Kennt jemand von Bormio aus zum Val Zebru  und über Rifugio Pizzini - Frattola weiter nach St. Catherina?
oder was ganz anderes?
um Hilfe bzw. Inspirationen bin ich sehr froh von Euch.


----------



## cschaeff (12. September 2022)

Wir haben dieses Jahr eine schöne Rundtour mit Start und Ziel in Scuol gemacht. Vielleicht schreibe ich mal einen BERICHT 
Da dürfte einiges an Inspiration dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (12. September 2022)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Bormio aus zum Val Zebru und über Rifugio Pizzini - Frattola weiter nach St. Catherina


Sind wir mal gefahren bei unserer Dolomitenumrundung. Sollten sich eure "Pläne erhärten" und ihr das tatsächlich fahren wollt, kann ich euch Tipps geben bzw. meinen alten Tourenbericht raussuchen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. September 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Sind wir mal gefahren bei unserer Dolomitenumrundung. Sollten sich eure "Pläne erhärten" und ihr das tatsächlich fahren wollt, kann ich euch Tipps geben bzw. meinen alten Tourenbericht raussuchen.


Wäre super wenn du es raussuchen könntest.
Nur eine andere Frage . Bormio bei Dolomitenumrundung?


----------



## mw.dd (13. September 2022)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von Bormio aus zum Val Zebru und über Rifugio Pizzini - Frattola weiter nach St. Catherina?
> oder was ganz anderes?


Ich kenne nur den Weg vom Rifugio runter nach Santa Caterina, aber der Weg durch das Val Zebru sieht machbar aus:


			bikerouter.de
		

2000hm mit vermutlich mindestens bergauf viel schieben muss man aber wollen.
Ich fauler Sack würde mich mit der Bahn nach Bormio 3000 schaukeln lassen und dann so:


			bikerouter.de
		

Das untere Stück im Wald habe ich als recht knackig in Erinnerung.


hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke war, weiter nach Westen über Lavin und Susch übern Ofenpass Buffalora, Jufplaun und Alpe del Gallo nach Livigno.
> Wobei hier es warscheinlich besser wäre über AlpeAstra und dann in das Stück zum Einstieg Buffalora hochzufahren. und über den Gallo Trail zum Lago di san Ciacomo hinfahren.


Klassiker, findet sich hier im Forum schon was dazu. Ich glaube @Mausoline hatte dazu was.

Mein Plan sieht übrigens vor, ab Livigno in Richtung Comer See weiterzufahren.,


----------



## cschaeff (13. September 2022)

Zebru von Bormio aus ist ein ganz schöner Schlauch, ab La Baita ist nicht mehr viel mit fahren...
Die andereRichtung ist schöner, passt aber nicht in die Linie, wenn man zum Gavia will.
Sieht bei einer Runde natürlich anders aus.
@hobbybiker79 
Wollt ihr nach St. Anton zurück mit dem Radl?


----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Zebru von Bormio aus ist ein ganz schöner Schlauch, ab La Baita ist nicht mehr viel mit fahren...
> Die andereRichtung ist schöner, passt aber nicht in die Linie, wenn man zum Gavia will.
> Sieht bei einer Runde natürlich anders aus.
> @hobbybiker79
> Wollt ihr nach St. Anton zurück mit dem Radl?


Nein . Wir werden hingefahren in der früh nach St. Anton.


----------



## cschaeff (13. September 2022)

Also Ziel Gardasee?


----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Also Ziel Gardasee?


Ja! Wäre super! Cool wäre auch ne Route über den Tremalzo am Schluss zum Gardasee. Also eher westlich gehalten  runter und dann rüber. Madonna oder  Molveno zum Gardasee kennen wir schon  . Genauso wie von Rovereto oder über Malcesine bzw. Monte Baldo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. September 2022)

Wenn euch das Val d´Uina zu heikel ist, weil jemand Höhenangst hat, braucht ihr den Passo Zebru meiner Meinung nach gar nicht in Angriff nehmen. Der Weg ist schmal und sehr ausgesetzt, das wird unter Umständen eine seeehr lange Schiebestrecke, auch wenn es landschaftlich der auspapierlte Wahnsinn ist. Es macht aber wirklich nur über Sta. Caterina - Rif. Pizzini - Pso Zebru - Bormio Sinn.
Passo Gallo ist sehr schön, allerdings inzwischen im Vergleich zu früher auch schon ziemlich ausgefahren. Ob man ab Alp Astras über die Ofenpass-Straße fährt oder lieber im Wald hochschiebt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, ich persönlich würde lieber 2 Kehren die Straße hochfahren.

Noch eine Variante statt Val Mora wäre über den Umbrail und dann über die Bocchetta di Forcula zum Lago di Cancano und dann nach Bormio runterfahren. Ist aber auch nichts für Leute mit Höhenangst, zumindest nicht die letzten 300hm bevor man wieder auf den Forstweg vor den Seen trifft. Landschaftlich aber auch ein Traum und unter der Woche zum Teil auch sehr einsam.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn euch das Val d´Uina zu heikel ist, weil jemand Höhenangst hat, braucht ihr den Passo Zebru meiner Meinung nach gar nicht in Angriff nehmen. Der Weg ist schmal und sehr ausgesetzt, das wird unter Umständen eine seeehr lange Schiebestrecke, auch wenn es landschaftlich der auspapierlte Wahnsinn ist. Es macht aber wirklich nur über Sta. Caterina - Rif. Pizzini - Pso Zebru - Bormio Sinn.
> Passo Gallo ist sehr schön, allerdings inzwischen im Vergleich zu früher auch schon ziemlich ausgefahren. Ob man ab Alp Astras über die Ofenpass-Straße fährt oder lieber im Wald hochschiebt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, ich persönlich würde lieber 2 Kehren die Straße hochfahren.
> 
> Noch eine Variante statt Val Mora wäre über den Umbrail und dann über die Bocchetta di Forcula zum Lago di Cancano und dann nach Bormio runterfahren. Ist aber auch nichts für Leute mit Höhenangst, zumindest nicht die letzten 300hm bevor man wieder auf den Forstweg vor den Seen trifft. Landschaftlich aber auch ein Traum und unter der Woche zum Teil auch sehr einsam.


Den Umbrailtrail sind wir schon runtergefahren. (meinst du die Kehren von Pedenolo?) die sind wir runtergefahren. das geht, solange es nicht sacksteil an der Seite runtergeht.
Wenn Du sagst es macht nur Sinn von St. Caterina aus , dann ist die Variante von mir zu vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_With_Love (13. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Passo Gallo ist sehr schön, allerdings inzwischen im Vergleich zu früher auch schon ziemlich ausgefahren.



Welcher Trail ist auf der Route denn nicht ausgelutscht…?


----------



## bobo2606 (13. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ....
> Passo Gallo ist sehr schön, allerdings inzwischen im Vergleich zu früher auch schon ziemlich ausgefahren. Ob man ab Alp Astras über die Ofenpass-Straße fährt oder lieber im Wald hochschiebt, muss jeder selber entscheiden, ich persönlich würde lieber 2 Kehren die Straße hochfahren.
> 
> ....



Passo Gallo halte ich persönlich für die schönere Variante. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich das Val Mora auch schon relativ oft und in beide Richtungen gemacht habe.

Zur S-charl -> Costainas - Variante wurde hier auch schon mal die Alternative über  Funtana da S-charl und Valbella in den Ring geworfen. Kenn ich perönlich noch nicht, aber evtl. kann ja einerder das schon mal gemacht hat was dazu sagen. Ist halt von der Alp Astra gute 200hm schieben bis zu Funtana..., danach ... keine  Ahnung.

Wer den Weg von Buffalora rauf nach Jufplaun schon mal geschoben hat kann ja mal überlegen vom Ofenpass Richtung  Il Jalet raufzuschieben, ca. 150hm. Geht einem halt der Trail von der Passhöhe nach Buffalora durch die Lappen.... 
Die Originalroute über Costainas - Alp da Munt - Ofenpass - Buffalora ist halt irgendwie am stimmigsten...

Beide Alternativen stehen bei mir noch auf der Liste, aber immer wenn ich mit der Liebsten dort weile, ist die Akzeptanz für "Expeditionen" eher "so mittel".

Was ich aber gar nicht machen würde wäre Scuol - Zernez - Buffalora. Von Scuol nach Zernez ist Radweg und dann geht es weiter auf der Strasse da Nationalpark... Landschaftlich toll, keine Frage hat aber eher wenig mit Mtb zu tun.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. September 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Passo Gallo halte ich persönlich für die schönere Variante. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich das Val Mora auch schon relativ oft und in beide Richtungen gemacht habe.
> 
> Zur S-charl -> Costainas - Variante wurde hier auch schon mal die Alternative über  Funtana da S-charl und Valbella in den Ring geworfen. Kenn ich perönlich noch nicht, aber evtl. kann ja einerder das schon mal gemacht hat was dazu sagen. Ist halt von der Alp Astra gute 200hm schieben bis zu Funtana..., danach ... keine  Ahnung.
> 
> ...


Costainas -Alp da munt........... was du am stimmigste schreibst , ist völlig ok, nur , Start ist Heidelberger Hütte - heißt wir haben ca. 2000hm schon in den Füßen und müssen dann noch irgendwo schlafen. also bleibt zur Übernachtung Al Rom in Tschierv . Von dort an hoch zur Buffalora sind es ca. 600hm. Also dies am nächsten Tag dann. das pack mer net in einem Tag. Von der Alp Champatsch  würde ein schöner Trail runtergehen zur Alp da munt, dort stehe ich leider mitten im Ofenpass.


----------



## Mausoline (13. September 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ... Klassiker, findet sich hier im Forum schon was dazu. Ich glaube @Mausoline hatte dazu was. ...



Unser Tourbericht aus 2014 , also uralt sozusagen 






						151 Jahre in den Alpen oder: epische Touren in pink
					

Dies ist das Ergebnis der Planungen im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-only-ue50-alpencross.688824/  Gestern haben wir unsere grandiose 5-Tages-Tour beendet. Hier werden wir nun nach Sichtung aller Fotos genauer berichten, wie es uns ergangen ist. Dies könnte ein paar Tage dauern...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bobo2606 (13. September 2022)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Costainas -Alp da munt........... was du am stimmigste schreibst , ist völlig ok, nur , Start ist Heidelberger Hütte - heißt wir haben ca. 2000hm schon in den Füßen und müssen dann noch irgendwo schlafen. also bleibt zur Übernachtung Al Rom in Tschierv . Von dort an hoch zur Buffalora sind es ca. 600hm. Also dies am nächsten Tag dann. das pack mer net in einem Tag. Von der Alp Champatsch  würde ein schöner Trail runtergehen zur Alp da munt, dort stehe ich leider mitten im Ofenpass.


Übernachtung in Lü und am nächsten Tag zurück zur Champatsch und über Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass?
Straße von Tschierv zum Pass ist auch nicht sooooo prickelnd..., Die letzten beiden Kehren sind ertäglich wie @Pfadfinderin schon angemerkt hat aber von Tschierv.... , ich weiß nicht...


Der Trail von der Champatsch zur Alp da Munt geht übrigens vornehmlich berauf....


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2022)

Und von Tschierv zur Passhöhe mit dem Postauto ist keine Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (13. September 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Zur S-charl -> Costainas - Variante wurde hier auch schon mal die Alternative über Funtana da S-charl und Valbella in den Ring geworfen.


----------



## Bergsieger (13. September 2022)

Am Ofenpass kann man auch übermachten.









						Hotel | Hotel Süsom-Givè in Tschierv
					

In unserem neu renovierten Hotel erwarten Sie gemütliche Doppel- und Familienzimmer für einen unvergesslichen Urlaub im Val Müstair.




					www.ofenpass.ch


----------



## Bergsieger (13. September 2022)

Funtana S-Charl sieht vielversprechend aus. 
Mal Munt Bescha und MTB googeln. 
Gibt Videos dazu. 

Oder über Cruschetta nach Müstair. 

Oder über Schwarzsee, Reschensee und Watles ins Val Müstair. 
Ggfs. mit Tageskarte 3 Länder Enduro.


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2022)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Zur S-charl -> Costainas - Variante wurde hier auch schon mal die Alternative über  Funtana da S-charl und Valbella in den Ring geworfen. Kenn ich perönlich noch nicht, aber evtl. kann ja einerder das schon mal gemacht hat was dazu sagen. Ist halt von der Alp Astra gute 200hm schieben bis zu Funtana..., danach ... keine  Ahnung.



Meinst du so?


			Bikeurlaub Scuol 22.08.-27.08.2021 - alpinforum.com
		

Wir fanden die Tour letztes Jahr sehr gut.

/edit: Falls wer den Link im Link übersieht, auch hier beschrieben.... https://www.mtb-news.de/news/spotcheck-engadin-teil-2/


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Noch eine Variante statt Val Mora wäre über den Umbrail und dann über die Bocchetta di Forcula zum Lago di Cancano und dann nach Bormio runterfahren.


Die Straße hoch zum Umbrail kam mir im Shuttle schon sehr lang und steil vor und hoch zur Bocchetta di Forcola fährt man unmotorisiert auch nicht.
Der Trail bergab ist überschätzt, meine ich.
Macht aus meiner Sich keinen Sinn, wenn man schon fast am Ofenpass ist.


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nichts für Leute mit Höhenangst, zumindest nicht die letzten 300hm bevor man wieder auf den Forstweg vor den Seen trifft.


Der Weg ist zwar ausgesetzt, aber recht breit. Ich bin da auch etwas ängstlich, für mich war es aber in Ordnung.


----------



## cschaeff (14. September 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> und hoch zur Bocchetta di Forcola fährt man unmotorisiert auch nicht.


Vom Umbrail Richtung Bocchetta di Forcola kannst du gut fahren. Ist eher flache Steigung S0/S1. Nur die letzten 50 HM zur Scharte musst du Schieben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. September 2022)

Ob man was bergauf fährt, ist halt immer relativ.  Mit 50m ist es vermutlich nicht getan, aber man kann schon einiges zwischendurch fahren.
Ich bin schon vom Ofenpass über die Funtant die S´Charl gefahren bzw. geschoben, das war allerdings 2007. Für meinen Mann und mich war das größtenteils eine lange Schiebeorgie, da der Weg wirklich sehr schmal war und sehr ausgesetzt. Teilweise konnte man nicht mal das Rad nebenher schieben, sondern es hing dann halt neben einem in der Luft. Für mich die allerschlechtetse Variante. Aber jeder wie er mag.
Aber jetzt werf ich mal noch eine Variante ins Spiel, sicher auch nicht die Beste: 
Man könnte tatsächlich die Trails vom Costainas bis Sta. Maria runterfahren, dann Ri. Val Mora über Döss Radond rauf, aber dann bei der Alp Mora rechts Ri. Jufplaun hoch. Allerdings auch steile Schiebestrecke. Und dann links zum Pso Gallo abzweigen. Das wäre ein Kompromiss komplett ohne Straße. Und die Trails nach Sta. Maria sind ja echt schön. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen, wenn man schon mal da ist.


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Vom Umbrail Richtung Bocchetta di Forcola kannst du gut fahren. Ist eher flache Steigung S0/S1. Nur die letzten 50 HM zur Scharte musst du Schieben.


Nun ja, ich bin ja eher so Hügelländer-Weichei. In der Gruppe, mit der ich da war haben jedenfalls bis auf den Guide und den E-Biker alle geschoben. Und auch die beiden waren in den Kehren kurz vor oben chancenlos...


----------



## cschaeff (14. September 2022)

Ja, in den Kehren ist zu steil zum Fahren.

Aber die rd. 3 km vom Umbrail bis zum Beginn der Kehren kannst du fast alles fahren, auch als Hügelländer (bin selbst einer ).


----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Vom Umbrail Richtung Bocchetta di Forcola kannst du gut fahren. Ist eher flache Steigung S0/S1. Nur die letzten 50 HM zur Scharte musst du Schieben.


Stimmt, kurze Schiebestrecke, Rest ist Fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ob man was bergauf fährt, ist halt immer relativ.  Mit 50m ist es vermutlich nicht getan, aber man kann schon einiges zwischendurch fahren.
> Ich bin schon vom Ofenpass über die Funtant die S´Charl gefahren bzw. geschoben, das war allerdings 2007. Für meinen Mann und mich war das größtenteils eine lange Schiebeorgie, da der Weg wirklich sehr schmal war und sehr ausgesetzt. Teilweise konnte man nicht mal das Rad nebenher schieben, sondern es hing dann halt neben einem in der Luft. Für mich die allerschlechtetse Variante. Aber jeder wie er mag.
> Aber jetzt werf ich mal noch eine Variante ins Spiel, sicher auch nicht die Beste:
> Man könnte tatsächlich die Trails vom Costainas bis Sta. Maria runterfahren, dann Ri. Val Mora über Döss Radond rauf, aber dann bei der Alp Mora rechts Ri. Jufplaun hoch. Allerdings auch steile Schiebestrecke. Und dann links zum Pso Gallo abzweigen. Das wäre ein Kompromiss komplett ohne Straße. Und die Trails nach Sta. Maria sind ja echt schön. Sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen, wenn man schon mal da ist.


Costainas - Lü - Val Mora kennen wir schon.
 Das abzweigen  auf Jufplan  mit Alp Mora wäre auch ne Option, allerdings würde ich da Bufalora vorziehen, da ich dies noch nicht kenne.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ja, in den Kehren ist zu steil zum Fahren.
> 
> Aber die rd. 3 km vom Umbrail bis zum Beginn der Kehren kannst du fast alles fahren, auch als Hügelländer (bin selbst einer ).


Kehren gehen auch mit versetzen des Hinterrades.


----------



## Fubbes (14. September 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich bin ja eher so Hügelländer-Weichei. In der Gruppe, mit der ich da war haben jedenfalls bis auf den Guide und den E-Biker alle geschoben. Und auch die beiden waren in den Kehren kurz vor oben chancenlos...


Redet ihr über dasselbe? Umbrail -> Bocchetta di Forcola ist wie mit dem Lineal gezogen, fahrbar ist da trotzdem nur ein Teil, weil steil oder schlecht oder beides.

Die natürlichste Alternative zum Val Uina ist der Costainas.

Dass man Bormio -> Passo Zebru in dieser Richtung in Erwägung zieht, ist auch interessant. Funktionieren tut das, ob es sinnvoll ist?


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ja, in den Kehren ist zu steil zum Fahren.
> 
> Aber die rd. 3 km vom Umbrail bis zum Beginn der Kehren kannst du fast alles fahren, auch als Hügelländer (bin selbst einer ).





hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Stimmt, kurze Schiebestrecke, Rest ist Fahrbar





Fubbes schrieb:


> Redet ihr über dasselbe? Umbrail -> Bocchetta di Forcola ist wie mit dem Lineal gezogen, fahrbar ist da trotzdem nur ein Teil, weil steil oder schlecht oder beides.


Anscheinend habe uich da einen Sprung in meiner Erinnerung. Sorry.


hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Kehren gehen auch mit versetzen des Hinterrades.


Bergauf? Hut ab.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Anscheinend habe uich da einen Sprung in meiner Erinnerung. Sorry.
> 
> Bergauf? Hut ab.


ich meinte  mit Hinterradversetzen die Kehren von Pedenolo Bergab Richtung Cancano

Zu Bocchetta di Forcola - am Hang entlang stimmt ist ziemlich gerade, mit einem steilen Anstieg. Wir sind damals an diesem alten Lazarett vorbei und einen Weg unterhalb des Hanges rüber. Aber die Wege treffen sich wieder und dann fährt man auf dem alten Militärweg runter zu den Kehren von Pedenolo.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)




----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

Rechts der Pedonolo Weg: 
Das weiße ist das alte Krankenhaus vom Militär.
Rechts oben am Bild  hinter dem dunklen Fels der Übergang vom Umbrailtrail zum Pedonolo


----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

@mw.dd 

im Beitrag #11 das erste Bild sind die Kehren.  Diese fuhren wir runter nicht hoch zum Lago di Cancano.


----------



## cschaeff (14. September 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Umbrail -> Bocchetta di Forcola ist wie mit dem Lineal gezogen, fahrbar ist da trotzdem nur ein Teil, weil steil oder schlecht oder beides


Fahrbar ist der weitaus größte Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Fahrbar ist der weitaus größte Teil


als wir letztes Jahr dort gefahren sind, ist eine Gruppe E-Bikes dort hoch. Wir haben Sie dann später getroffen, und ein wenig geredet. Selbst die E-Bike Gruppe sagte, dass sie es nicht schafften dort hoch trotz Unterstützung. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob  die Steigung Schuld ist, der Untergrund oder ob es verblockt ist.


----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2022)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> ich meinte mit Hinterradversetzen die Kehren von Pedenolo Bergab Richtung Cancano


Da wiederum kann ich mich nicht an die Notwendigkeit des Hinterradversetzens erinnern.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (14. September 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da wiederum kann ich mich nicht an die Notwendigkeit des Hinterradversetzens erinnern.


Kann man machen , muss man nicht unbedingt.


----------



## bobo2606 (14. September 2022)

Mich hat am Weg vom Umbrail rauf zur Bocchetta di Forcola die Kombi aus Steilheit, Trail und Meereshöhe ausgenockt. Alles für sich genommen wäre das meiste schon fahrbar gewesen....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2022)

.


----------



## matzerium (20. September 2022)

Ich lese hier mit. Wann ist denn eigentlich ein guter Zeitprunkt für einen Alpencross? Mai ist wahrscheinlich noch zu kalt in den Alpen, oder wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?  hab google vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (20. September 2022)

Zu kalt ist ja eher subjektives Empfinden.
Allerdings kannst du dann höchstens durch die Täler düsen. 
Im Mai würde ich die hohe Provence wählen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (20. September 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Zu kalt ist ja eher subjektives Empfinden.
> Allerdings kannst du dann höchstens durch die Täler düsen.
> Im Mai würde ich die hohe Provence wählen.


Oder die Via Claudia


----------

